# Bolt | Yamaha RX-V379 | Samsung 4K TV | Netflix



## PumiceT (Apr 16, 2002)

This may be premature, as this may simply be an issue with the HDMI cables I'm using (these), which say "max 1.4" in the description / specifications.

However, I can't seem to get Netflix to play in Ultra-HD from TiVo consistently. I'm afraid one of the factors may be the A/V receiver between the Bolt and the TV.

I can get TiVo to stay at 2160 for menus and cable TV (pointless since it's all just 1080 anyway), but as soon as I open the Netflix app, it drops the TV down to 1080. Unless I skip the A/V receiver and go directly to the TV.

The cables are all the same, so it leads me to believe they may list as 1.4 max, but they're capable of 2160. To make matters more confusing, YouTube plays 2160 just fine with the Bolt connected through the A/V receiver with the 1.4 cables.

I ordered new cables (the updated version of the Amazon Basics HDMI cables) which state they're the "latest standard." I'm hoping this solves it. I'll post a follow-up tomorrow when I find out!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PumiceT said:


> This may be premature, as this may simply be an issue with the HDMI cables I'm using (these), which say "max 1.4" in the description / specifications.
> 
> However, I can't seem to get Netflix to play in Ultra-HD from TiVo consistently. I'm afraid one of the factors may be the A/V receiver between the Bolt and the TV.
> 
> ...


It should not be the AVR since it indicates 4k UHD passthrough.http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v379_black_u/


----------



## PumiceT (Apr 16, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> It should not be the AVR since it indicates 4k UHD passthrough.http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v379_black_u/


I agree. It literally says "HDCP 2.2" on the back port, as well. So that's as current as the specification gets.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Hiya Pumice,

Didn't list the T.V. Model - so I assume all the ports on the Samsung 4K TV are HDCP 2.2 as well. (Including ARC port - if that's what your using?)

If using the ARC HDMI port when doing Tivo ----> AVR ----> TV (ARC HDMI) is where problems occur.

But trying.

Tivo ------> TV (NON ARC HDMI PORT) 4KUHD Netflix now works. Is this the situation?

And.

All T.V. ports are HDCP 2.2 - Including ARC Port if your using that?

Then I would say try TiVo -------> TV on the ARC port and see if Netflix works in 4K now. It might not, and you have your answer.

If all T.V. ports are HDCP 2.2 then try a different cable, yah. 

If I knew the TV model could have checked all this prior to asking.

The reason YouTube 4k is most likely working is since it's *open source* VP9 codec. If indeed your using the ARC port & 1.4 HDMI cables. That's enough bandwidth for YouTube 4K. (NON 10bit/HDR)

I hope my line of questioning made sense.


----------



## PumiceT (Apr 16, 2002)

OmeneX said:


> Didn't list the T.V. ModelI hope my line of questioning made sense.


Makes sense.

Samsung UN65JU6500: All ports are HDCP 2.2.

This probably isn't the place to ask (although who would complain about me thread-jacking my own thread?), but I want to use ARC to send audio from the TV to the A/V receiver, since watching Netflix from the smart-TV itself is 4K perfectly fine. I really wanted to use the TiVo, but if that's my only way, that's what I'll do. Not much is in 4K, and at most distances 1080p is plenty.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

All 4K ports, well that solves that question.

Guess we'll wait and see if the new cables help. Unless other's have any more suggestions.

You already checked for updates for the T.V. too man?

I'll keep an eye on this thread and look around online some more for hints to what could be up.

GL


----------



## PumiceT (Apr 16, 2002)

Well. Here's a bit of interesting info: The Yamaha only lists one input (HDMI 4) as HDCP2.2. I'm using HDMI 1 for the TiVo. Looks like I need to change to 4. That, alone, could solve this whole issue.

Yamaha RX-V379 user manual:
http://static.bhphotovideo.com/lit_files/116449.pdf


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Cool! That should work - I had assumed you were using port #4 and the out which is already 2.2. Lol I had put together this whole thing for you - but you beat me to it.

--------

Found this info on Amazon Reviews.

_Recent Yamaha receivers have included HDMI switching. But, with the arrival of 4K UHD video HDMI inputs must now have HDCP 2.2 pass through and compatibility. The big difference between the Yamaha RX-V379BL 5.1-Channel A/V Receiver and the previous Yamaha RX-V377 model, that also claimed to support 4K video, is that the HDMI inputs on the Yamaha RX-V379BL are advertised as being HDCP 2.2 compliant. Unfortunately, despite this being said over and over in Yamaha advertising in a way that suggests that all four HDMI inputs on the receiver are 2.2 compatible, this just isn't true. In fact, only ONE HDMI INPUT on the Yamaha RX-V379BL 5.1-Channel A/V Receiver is HDCP 2.2 compatible. The other three are not.

This guarantees that even though you may be able to connect one 4K UHD HDCP 2.2 source that you may currently have that as more and more 4K devices come to market that you will be completely out of compatible HDCP 2.2 inputs. For example I have both a ROKU 4 that does 4K streaming and upscaling and a Panasonic Blu-Ray player that does 4K upscaling. Can I use both devices in their 4K output modes with the Yamaha RX-V379BL? No. Neither device will output if any component in the connection chain between the device and the TV is not HDCP 2.2 compliant. Only one HDCP 2.2 input on the Yamaha RX-V379BL? Too bad. One of the devices will have to output 1080P. Shame on Yamaha for not being more up front about this, and clearly stating that the receiver in fact has only one 2.2 compatible input._

------------------

Here's a picture of the back of the unit I scanned and made orange circles and all that. Well shucks.. haha.










Anyways hope it works out man. Sounds good to me! :up:


----------

